# Critique Possible Mule Purchase



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Good afternoon!

I am looking at buying this 4 year old Molly Mule. 

I know that these are not conformation shots, but what do you think of her?


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry- here are the other pictures a bit bigger!


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks like a mighty fine mule! Id buy her! 

Is she gaited?


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

I'd buy her too, but that's just because I love mules!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I am absolutely no use in judging a mule, but I's buy her just for being cute as all heck


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

she is very elegant. looks like a thoroughbred of mules.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Yowza but that's a sweet looking mule!! Buy her and keep posting more pics


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I think she's very nice looking. A lot of mules end up with cinder block heads and backs as straight as straight gets, but she actually has a fairly decent top line from the looks of it. Should help you fit her for a saddle. Her shoulder is straight as is typical of mules, so she may be a bit short gaited, but really there isn't too much not to like about her. Buy her saddle if you buy her, if at all possible. That will save you some pain when it comes to fitting her for one.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Makes me want a mule!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I also like her a lot. She does seem to have an over-developed lower neck, so I wonder if she might tend to star gaze under saddle.

I don't know much about western riding and saddle fitting, but is that saddle placed a bit too far forward?

Have you any pics of her moving? Have you ridden her? I rode a Molly years ago and she was THE best ride.

Lizzie


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I like her as well. Pretty girl with a nice, big shoulder.

I'm cringing at the pictures of her tied by her bit, though.


----------



## equestrianfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> she is very elegant. looks like a thoroughbred of mules.


I think so too, she looks like the Connemara I sometimes ride. Looks great tacked up and without.Very pretty, I say buy!


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

FeatheredFeet said:


> I don't know much about western riding and saddle fitting, but is that saddle placed a bit too far forward?


No.

looks like shes uphill built with a gaited saddle on to me-- im thinking shes gaited? lol.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

I know ZIP about mules but I would take her! She has a lovely face (and ears, of course!)


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Pretty girl - she does seem a bit light on bone to me and possibly a tiny bit back at the knee with somewhat long pasterns. Very feminine and cute expression.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

A little bit wasp waisted and a little bit back at the knee. Looks like a Thoroughbred and Jack. Wonder if she is? Pretty color.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

She is an exceptionally nice mule.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you for all of your opinions! I appreciate it! Sounds like you guys think she's decent!


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

We love her!

Have you gone to see her yet?


----------

